# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Majalah KOI'S Edisi 2/Desember 2008

## Ajik Raffles

*Majalah KOI'S Edisi 2/ Desember 2008*
Deadline Iklan  : 7 November 2008
Deadline Cetak: 15 November 2008
Jadwal Edar     : 17 November 2008



Silakan bagi yang ingin beriklan dan berlangganan.
*Untuk iklan hubungi [email protected]*
Untuk berlangganan Hubungi:
-. Rudy Showa - 085213300473
-. Dodo Koi - 0816636149

----------


## adepe

Om Ajik,

mungkin bisa minta tolong diklarifikasi, 
untuk anggota Koi's apakah majalah ini akan masih seperti edisi pertama alias free atau tidak?

kalo tidak free & mau langganan, berapa harga-nya? skema langganannya gimana (per-tahun/semester) ?

thanks a lot,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Adepe,
Majalah ini adalah semacam previllage bagi anggota KOI's karena kontribusinya terhadap KOI's. Oleh karena itu, majalah ini free buat seluruh anggota KOI's ber ID. Hanya saja karena ada perubahan target dari 4 majalah pada tahun pertama menjadi 6 majalah, mungkin kami akan meminta para anggota tersebut menanggung ongkos kirim sesuai dengan lokasinya (tarif standar PT Pos). Om rudy yang akan menyusun skemanya. Mudah2an dalam waktu dekat sudah dapat diumumkan

----------


## chester

Mungkin akan ada juga di content majalah sedikit penjelasan tentang cover boy nya?   ::   ::

----------


## arungtasik

> Mungkin akan ada juga di content majalah sedikit penjelasan tentang cover boy nya?


Tentu ada Om. Ini kan mengadopsi My Proud Koi di Nichirin...   ::   ::   Tapi, tentu tidak sedalam Nichirin mengingat tidak mudah menelusuri riwayat koi di Indonesia.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mungkin akan ada juga di content majalah sedikit penjelasan tentang cover boy nya?


Kalau saya gak salah tangkap yang dimaksud dengan penjelasan tentang cover fish apakah koi dalam cover tersebut mau dilepas atau tidak?   ::  Mohon maaf nih (terutama buat pemilik ikan) kalau saya terkesan lugu   ::

----------


## rvidella

BRAVO

klarifikasi aja:
Langganan ke Boss Rudy
Kalo mau beli ke DODO (Pedagang nih   ::  )
Hehehehehe
canda yah ... tapi kalo mau pasang iklan bisa contact saya

Thanks ... sekali lagi ...

sorry pake CAPS 

I AM PROUD TO SEE THIS MAGAZINE

 :P

----------


## Penta

> Om Adepe,
> Majalah ini adalah semacam previllage bagi anggota KOI's karena kontribusinya terhadap KOI's. Oleh karena itu, majalah ini free buat seluruh anggota KOI's ber ID. Hanya saja karena ada perubahan target dari 4 majalah pada tahun pertama menjadi 6 majalah, mungkin kami akan meminta para anggota tersebut menanggung ongkos kirim sesuai dengan lokasinya (tarif standar PT Pos). Om rudy yang akan menyusun skemanya. Mudah2an dalam waktu dekat sudah dapat diumumkan


Setuju . . Pak Ajik . Kami nantikan ( dengan antusias ) terbitnya edisi ke 2 .   ::   ::   ::  
Mohon segera saja diinformasikan ke semua KOI's ID member , dan No. Rek Bank nya .

Salam hormat

----------


## rvidella

> Mungkin akan ada juga di content majalah sedikit penjelasan tentang cover boy nya?



jelasin disini donk dikit
yang bikin penasaran ..........

----------


## h3ln1k

siap menerima majalah neh om rudy   ::

----------


## edwin

> sudah sampe
> 
> wuahhhh banyak promosi LEMBUR KURING and OGATA yah huehehehehehehe
> 
> mantap ... akan kupelihara showa ini huehehehehe bro koisan medan yang itu tohhhhh



Oh itu  toh bapaknya covergirl majalah kois...

----------


## edwin

> Terima kasih buat semua pengurus majalah Koi's, sehingga edisi 2 bisa terbit...
> Saya sabar menanti didepan rumah menunggu majalah kesayanganku datang....


Kyknya emang halaman rumah bapak memang tempat favorit nih...
 ::

----------


## edwin

udah terima nih majalahnya.. Terus terang baru majalah koi-s nih yang dari mulai cover depan sampe cover belakang saya baca sampai titik koma,sampai ke iklan2nya sekalian.

----------


## Davkoi

> Oh itu  toh bapaknya covergirl majalah kois...


\

Cover Father tuh   ::   ::   ::  masak girl  :P  :P  :P

----------


## edwin

oh, ikan di cover itu male ya pak? saya kira female....




> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> Oh itu  toh bapaknya covergirl majalah kois...
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Cover Father tuh     masak girl  :P  :P  :P

----------


## pasek

> bagaimana dengan edisi 1 saya pak?
> kenapa tidak sekalian dikirim ya pak?
> maaci..


Lapor, edisi 1 telah landing dengan selamat.
Maaci buangetz gitu   ::

----------


## torajiro

lapor.. edisi 2 udah di baca sampai habis..   ::   ::   ::

----------

